# skittish fish



## yodapoolman (Mar 29, 2011)

It seems like every time I walk by the aquarium the fish seem skittish and swim away. This is especially the case for my cories. The only time they don't is when it gets nearer to feeding time. Then they're right up at the top waiting lol. Could this be due to lack of plant cover?


----------



## zof (Apr 23, 2010)

Its not unusual for fish to hid when there is a sudden motion near the tank, even just walking, its part of the fight or flight reaction. If you approach the tank in a very slow and consistent manner they shouldn't hide, each fish of course will be different. Its no worry but I'm sure the fish will appreciate more hiding spots.


----------



## GwenInNM (Feb 2, 2011)

yodapoolman said:


> It seems like every time I walk by the aquarium the fish seem skittish and swim away. This is especially the case for my cories. The only time they don't is when it gets nearer to feeding time. Then they're right up at the top waiting lol. Could this be due to lack of plant cover?



I have my new Cardinal Tetras doing that too. I have lots of plants and hiding places, but I think it's because they are in a rather small school of 5. I'm slowly building up to more. Since cory's like groups, perhaps they need more to feel secure. With time, it may get better. At least yours come for food. I have to step away from my tank, and then mine will eat. They are very shy! 

Gwen


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

It largely depends upon the amount of constant activity around the tank. The cover issues (plants, wood, etc) mentioned are very important, as is the group for shoaling fish; but even in an ideal environment, fish that are not used to activity outside the tank will be prone to run for cover as soon as anyone approaches.

My fish are presently in a fishroom at the end of the house. I only go in there specifically to observe/maintain them. They all disappear fast when I enter the room, always. But once I'm in the chair for a minute, out they all come. But if I make any sudden motion, back they go. This is solely because they spend most of the day on their own. In my former home, I had a tank in my living room and my constant movement in the evenings didn't bother the fish. Fish get accustomed to a situation, and that becomes "the norm." Any variation will be a threat to them.

I recall reading about a discus keeper who had a fishroom, and he spent a lot of time in the room, and the discus were always out and about. He brought in a visitor one day, and the fish suddenly fled behind the plants and would not come out. He worked out that it was because he was wearing dark clothing, whereas he always wore a white labcoat normally in the fishroom. The fish "recognized" the white, but the dark was a threat.


----------

